# Glove wieght for Amateur Muay Thai fights in USA



## Jay@NajaMuayThai (Nov 7, 2008)

Does anyone know the weight of the gloves worn for under 145lbs and 145lbs-155lbs weight class in amateur muay thai fights in USA?

I train with 12oz gloves and I'm 145lbs. I heard that I'd be wearing 8oz gloves for an amateur Muay Thai fight.


----------



## Skpotamus (Nov 9, 2008)

It really depends on where you're fighting.  I've seen glove weights vary from event to event, and even from match to match.  

Junior Middleweight and upwards         10 ounce (284 grams)

Featherweight - Welterweight             8 ounce (227 grams)

Mini Flyweight - Junior Featherweight   6 ounce (132 grams)  
Are the normal weight gloves according to the world muay thai council

And below are the normal weight categories ala them as well 
Category Weight (up to) 
Super Heavyweight 209 lb+ (95 kg+) 
Heavyweight 190 lb+ (86 kg+) 
Cruiserweight 190 lb (86 kg) 
Light Heavyweight 175 lb (79 kg) 
Super Middleweight 168 lb (76 kg) 
Middleweight 160 lb (73 kg) 
Junior Middleweight 154 lb (70 kg) 
Welterweight 147 lb (67 kg) 
Junior Welterweight 140 lb (64 kg) 
Lightweight 135 lb (61 kg) 
Junior Lightweight 130 lb (59 kg) 
Featherweight 126 lb (57 kg) 
Junior Featherweight 122 lb (55 kg) 
Bantamweight 118 lb (54 kg) 
Junior Bantamweight 115 lb (52 kg) 
Flyweight 112 lb (51 kg) 
Junior Flyweight 108 lb (49 kg) 
Mini Flyweight 105 lb (48 kg)


----------



## thaistyle (Nov 17, 2008)

I think you will use either 8 or 10 oz. gloves if memory serves me well.


----------



## TommyMT (Nov 23, 2008)

They've used 8oz at the local fights I went to.


----------

